# A class wing mirror



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello to one and all, 
I need some help in sourcing a replacement wing mirror for my A class s555 as i have managed to smash mine and am finding driving without it a real pain. 
My own stupid fault for smashing it whilst trying to fit through a gap that was just too small.
It's a 1992 model and the only codes on the mirror on the other side have SMAT Nord and then some digit codes.
Might even have to replace both if the correct one is unavailable and have to buy a matching pair.
Any help would be gratefully received...

Thanks

Allan


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

If they are on D bars any commercial motorfactor should have them.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Take a dekko at this site

Masses of mirrors in here

Other numbers would help you as well especially the E1 number

http://seekpart24.com/search?q=Outside+Mirror+driver+cab&c=200838

Ian


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Almost the first site I would look at for a mirror would be www.wingmirrorman.co.uk/ 
Cheers
Alan


----------



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replies..
I will hawk the good one round some motor factors tomorrow when they open again. As far as e numbers go it only has e3 02*41511.
Not sure how much help that will be but sure i will find something that will do the job.
It has broken the plastic housing as well as the glass so all in all an expensive accident and hopefully never to be repeated.

Many thanks for the replies again.

Allan


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

you could always go to the source, to identify then look elsewhere

http://smatnord.com/home/ind_vehicles

Ian


----------



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Ian, tried there already and had to register. Waiting for an e-mail back with login details.

Best wishes

Allan


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
I've seen postings before on this very subject. 
I'd have a good search through the old ones because I can remember some bargains being identified.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We got ours from Magnum Solutions

A class Hymer 2002

Quoted 400+vat at brownhills

Same mirror 140 inc postage

Sharon on sales very helpful and knowledgeable

Aldra


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi there 

I think that code is very similar to the ones on my van.

Are they made by mekra lang?

Please see here, blind spot will surely have one.

hth

w


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sure ours was a mekra

Magnum solutions

Aldra


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Hi Allan, we used to have a S560 and got our mirror from: 

SQS Autofactors 01206 825050 (Alresford, Colchester) 

I just looked them up and see they're on e-Bay now

Crissy


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Forgot to add the link to blind spot! doh!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-77068-wing.html


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*mirrors.*

Try this one.
Can't remember if this was the electric one but they do both.

http://www.a1mirrors.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=74&category_id=1

Barrie.


----------



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you one and all, i managed to source a pair of very similar looking ones from a local motor factor for a very reasonable sum of £40 for the pair...
many thanks for all the replies, and best wishes

Allan


----------

